# شير فى كل مكان وافضح الاخوان...الاخوان هما من قتلوا المصريين فى موقعة الجمل



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2012)

*حسن الروينى: الإخوان هم من دبروا موقعة الجمل  شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة*

*قلت لمحمد البلتاجى: نزل شباب الإخوان من فوق الأسطح وخليهم يبطلوا رمى المولوتوف كل حاجة متصورة بالطيارة*


*فى قضية موقعة الجمل قدم محامو المتهمين سى دى رأوا فيها أنها من الممكن  ان تدعم موقفهم.. السى دى بها تسجيل للواء حسن الروينى قائد المنطقة  المركزية الذى نزل ميدان التحرير فى اليوم التالى لموقعة الجمل والتقى  بالمتظاهرين ودار حوار بينهم جرى إذاعته على مواقع الإنترنت.. السى دى تتهم  بشكل مباشر الإخوان المسلمين وعدداً من قياداتها منهم محمد البلتاجى بأنهم  وراءها فالروينى قال إنه تحدث مع محمد البلتاجى وقال له «نزلوا اللى فوق  الأسطح لو مانزلتش إللى فوق السطح أنا سوف أبعث بالقوات تجيبهم وتنزلهم  علشان إحنا القوات المسلحة».

واتهمت هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين من  واقع السى دى المقدمة أن المحرض والمدبر والذى لعب دوراً رئيسيا فى أحداث  موقعة الجمل هم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذين يعتبرون الطرف الخفى فى كل ما  يحدث فى مصر من أول موقعة الجمل وصولا إلى أحداث العباسية.

السى دى  والتى وصلت عدد الدقائق فيها إلى 70 دقيقة تروى تفاصيل موقعة الجمل كما  يراها حسن الروينى وأن المحرض على الوقيعة بين الجيش والشعب عدد من  المراسلين الأجانب، وأن التخطيط لموقعة الجمل جرى فى شقة تطل على ميدان  طلعت حرب جمعت بين كل من قيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعضوين من الجمعية  الوطنية للتغيير وهما من قاما بالتخطيط والتدبير لأحداث الفوضى وموقعة  الجمل.

ويروى أحد الفيديوهات صباح يوم موقعة الجمل عن تجمع عدد كبير  من أهالى نزلة السمان الباحثين عن الاستقرار بعدما توقفت السياحة عقب  الثورة وحاولوا جاهدين الوصول الى ميدان التحرير من أجل مطالبة المتظاهرين  بالانصراف من الميدان، والفيديو يظهر الأهالى على انهم طيبون وغلابة ولا  يعلمون شيئاً، وبمجرد وصولهم لميدان التحرير على ظهر الجمال والخيول فى  أوساط المتظاهرين ولم يعتدوا على أحد بل قام المتظاهرون بافساح المجال  أمامهم ثم أغلقوا عليهم الميدان فجأة وقاموا بالهجوم الفورى عليهم وسقط عدد  كبير من القتلى من أهالى نزلة السمان خاصة ان المتظاهرين كما يقول الفيديو  قاموا بتكسير الحجارة والأسفلت بآلات حديدية كانت معهم قبل وصول اهالى  نزلة السمان وقاموا بتجميع أكبر كمية من الحجارة والطوب.

وفقا للسى  دى فإن الإخوان هم من جهزوا البلطجية وقاموا بتحميلهم فى السيارات من أماكن  بعيدة ووصلوا واشتبكوا فى الميدان وان عدداً كبيراً منهم اعتلى ظهر  العمارات الكبرى المطلة على ميدان التحرير وقاموا بالقاء المولوتوف  والحجارة على المتظاهرين والرصاص الحى حتى سقط قتلى على الأرض خاصة أنهم  لايريدون الاستقرار بل الفوضى وفقا لمخطط الصهيونى الأمريكى وبتمويل وسائل  الإعلام التى تخضع له.

وقامت هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين بتقديم فيديو  آخر داخل السى دى يظهر فيه اللواء حسن الروينى وهو يدخل ميدان التحرير من  مدخل عبدالمنعم رياض ومعه عدد قليل من قوات الأمن وفى نفس التوقيت رفض  التصوير مع وسائل الاعلام الاجنبية وقال الروينى لأحد مشايخ السلفيين وبعض  شباب الإخوان معهم إن رسول الله قال اتق شر من أحسنت إليه وقالوا كيف  يارسول الله قال بمزيد من الإحسان، أنتم عاوزين ايه عايزين تتكلموا اطلعوا  هاتوا العيال الى انتم حطينهم فوق الأسطح وعمالين يرموا على الناس مولوتوف  وقنابل مسيلة، وتحدث ايضا مع عدد كبير من شباب الإخوان والسلفيين وقال لهم  أنت قلت للبلتاجى نزل الإخوان من فوق العمارات ومن على ظهر المتحف المصرى  أحسن اطلعوا نزلوا اللى فوق العمارات المطلة على ميدان التحرير الى معاهم  مولوتوف ويقومون بالقائها على الناس، انتوا بتقولوا إن البلطجية هم اللى  طلعوا فى العمارات يوم موقعة الجمل وقاموا بالقاء المولوتوف والرصاص الحى  كيف تمكن البلطجية من الصعود فوق ظهر العمارات وسط الاف المتظاهرين، اطلعوا  نزلوا الإخوان إللى فوق العمارات كل حاجة متصورة عندى وعندى سى دى بيها  والطائرة الى فوق دى مصورة كل حاجة، واللى فوق شوية إرهابيين فرد الشباب  الإخوانى قائلا احنا مش ارهابيين قال الروينى خلاص اطلعوا فوق هاتوهم وأنا  هحميكوم واقبض عليهم لو ما كانوش منكم، فلم يتحرك أحد منهم، علشان تعرفوا  ان لى فوق أسطح العمارات هما الإخوان والإرهابيين*
*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  حسن الروينى: الإخوان هم من دبروا موقعة الجمل 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2012)

*ان كان الخبر صحيح فاعتقد ان المخابرات المصرية ابتدت شغلها فى معركة تكسير العضم مع الاخوان 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2012)

*مش بعيد بس..
اشمعنى دلوقتى !!*


----------



## sparrow (28 مايو 2012)

ياريت الخبر يكون صحيح
ويبتدوا بقي ينشروه بشكل تفصيلي اكتر في التلفزيون والجرايد
خلينا نخلص منهم


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2012)

*حصلت بوابة الفجر الإلكترونية على سى دى يحتوى على مجموعة فيديوهات قام  بتقديمها محاميو موقعة الجمل تحتوى بعض المشاهد يروا أنها ستقلب القضية  رأساً على عقب حيث تسرد وقائع واعترافات خطيرة للواء حسن الروينى قائد  المنطقة المركزية من قلب ميدان التحرير كذلك المشاهد التى لم يرأها أحد فى  موقعة الجمل ..واليكم فيديوهات التي بسببها قامت المحكمة اليوم بتاجيل  القضية لجلسة باكر للاستماع اليها..*

*المشهد التالى قبل حدوث موقعة الجمل حيث يجمع المشهد  شخصيات معروفة لدى  الجميع داخل إحدى الشقق بميدات طلعت حرب ومطلة على ميدان التحرير مباشرة  حيث يظهر فيها أيضا شخصيات مصرية معروفة من تيارات مختلفة  اضافة  الى بعض  الشخصيات الأجنبية الذين يتحدثون لغات مختلفة .*

​ 


​ ​ *المشهد التالى صباح يوم موقعة الجمل حيث يتجمع عدد كبير من أهالى منطقة  نزلة السمان يركبون الخيول والجمال ويهتفون ويرددون عبارات " الجزيرة فين  الشعب المصرى أهو " كذلك يحمل بعضهم صورا تؤيد الرئيس مبارك ويبدأون فى  التحرك متجهيين الى ميدان التحرير,  فى البداية وعند وصولهم للميدان يفسح  لهم الأهالى الطريق للدخول دون قيام الخيال بالإعتداء على أحد من الناس  وفجأة وبدون مقدمات قام ثوار الميدان بإغلاق الميدان عليهم والهجوم الشديد  والإمساك والإيقاع بهم من الخيول والإعتداء المبرح عليهم مما ادى الى سقوط  قتلى منهم وبعدها يظهر الفيديو بعض المتظاهريت يؤكدون أنهم قاموا بتكسير  الحجارة والأسفلت بالأت حديدية من أجل تجميع أكبر عدد من الطوب والحجارة  للإستعداد للقادمين من نزلة السمان .*

​ 


​ ​ 


​ *المشهد التالى .. يقول السى دى أنه مساء الثانى من فبراير ويظهر فيه  سيارات محشودة بالبلطجية وأنهم تابعون للجمعية الوطنية للتغير " البرادعى "  وأيضا لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعندما يقتحمون الميدان يتم الإمساك بهم  والفتك بهم من قبل المتظاهرين ويظهر بعد ذلك البعض منهم يعتلى قمم عمارات  داخل الميدان يلقون المولوتوف والحجارة على المتظاهرين وبعض القناصة الذين  يطلقون النيران وظهور أصوات أجنبية يقول السى دى أنه " عبرية " تابعة  للمخطط الصيهونى والأمريكى .*
*المشهد التالى .. اللواء حسن الروينى قائد المنطقة المركزية يتفقد ميدان  التحرير يوم الخامس من فبراير بصحبة اللواء حمدى بدين قائد الشرطة  العسكرية ودخل فى حورات كثيرة مع الناس المتواجدة وكان عصبياً فى التعامل  حتى أن البعض استغاث به لأن الثوار يمنعوهم من العودة الى بيوتهم فكان رده  حاسماً بأنهم يريدون الضغط على الحكومة لتنفيذ مطالب فئوية مؤكدأ أنها ليست  زيطة وأن الحكومة ستبقى حرة رافضاً التحدث الى وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية  لكنه فى الوقت نفسه من حين لأخر يتحدث الى أحد الإعلاميات بلغة تحدى وفى  الجولة تحدث الى شيخ سلفى وبعض شباب الإخوان قائلاً لهم حديث الرسول " اتق  شر من أحسنت اليه وقالوا كيف يارسول الله قال بمزيد من الإحسان " مضيفاً  لهم بأن عليهم الصعود وإحضار شبابهم المتواجد فوق الأسطح والعمارات ويقومون  برمى الناس بالمولوتوف والقنابل ثم جائت المفاجئة الكبرى عندما قال  الروينى لبعض منهم بالحرف الواحد " أنا قلت للبلتاجى " قاصداً محمد  البلتاجى القيادى الاخوانى البارز "  نزل الإخوان اللى بيرموا الناس  بالمولوتوف  من فوق العمارات المطلة على ميدان التحرير  ومن المتحف المصرى  أحسن ما أطلع أنزلهم  انتم بتقولوا ان البلطجية هم المتواجدين فوق الأسطح  ازاى هيطلعوا فوق وعموما كل حاجة متصورة بالطائرات العسكرية واللى فوق دول  شوية ارهابيين فرد شباب الإخوان احنا مش ارهابيين فقال لهم الروينى خلاص  اطلعوا هاتوهم وأنا هحميكم فلم يتجاوب معه فقال لهم حرفياً علشان تعرفوا ان  اللى فوق اخوان و ارهابيين. وهذا الفيديو يظهر إعترافا ضمنيا من الروينى  بأدانة الإخوان .*
​ 
​ 


​ ​ 


​ *المشهد الأخير يظهر الداعية الإسلامى صفوت حجازى فى برنامج شاهد على  العصر فى حوار مع قناة الجزيرة ويؤكد أن يوم الأربعاء مساء يوم موقعة الجمل  شهد وجود بعض السيارات أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر تفرغ " طوب وكسر رخام للمتظاهرين  من أجل أن يساعدهم فى مواجهة المولوتوف والإعتداءات القادمة من خارج  الميدان .*

​ 


*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  الفجر تنفرد بفيديوهات موقعة الجمل وشهادة الرويني ضد الإخوان 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2012)

*واضح ان اللواء عمر سليمان بدء فى الإفصاح عن بعضا مما لديه وهدد بالإفصاح عنه سابقا.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2012)

*يلا خلى عمر سليمان يفضحهم
اهم حاجة الكلما دا يوصل لاكبر قدر ممكن علشان يعرفوا الزبالة الجماعة الارهابية دول 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مايو 2012)

*رفع وشير*


----------



## geegoo (28 مايو 2012)

طيب الجيش سايبهم دا كله ليه ؟


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2012)

*حرب تكسير العظام*
*والشاطر يكسب*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (30 مايو 2012)

وده بمناسبة يعني ان اللواء حسن الرويني كان نايم في العسل الفترة اللي فاتت ده كلها ومش واخد باله ان الكلام ده حصل ولا ده لازم يطلع دالوقتي بمناسبة ان الدكتور محمد مرسي نجح في الجولة الأولى ولا ايه مناسبته بالظبط


----------



## The Antiochian (30 مايو 2012)

*على فكرة يا بنت الأكرمين توقيعك يعبر عن المستوى الذكائي لأنصار حازم النصاب ، فبعد كل هذه الفضائح ما زال هناك من يصدق أنه "راجل بجد" ، زقلنا مراراً وتكراراً أنها لو فيزا فقط مثلما ادعى لعرض علينا الغرين كارد الذي يسحب من الإنسان في حالة الحصول على الجنسية .*

*واسم والدته موثق بالأرقام من سنوات بين جموع الناخبين .*

*بل إن هناك قسيساً لإحدى الطوائف الأميركية ادعى أن والدة حازم متنصرة والصور الخاصة بها دون حجاب حتى .*


----------



## energy (30 مايو 2012)

*لو الخبر دا صحيح 
جايين يفتكروا دلوقتى 
ولا دا فرقعه قبل الانتخابات كنوع من الحرب الانتخابيه *


----------



## The Antiochian (30 مايو 2012)

energy قال:


> *لو الخبر دا صحيح *
> *جايين يفتكروا دلوقتى *
> *ولا دا فرقعه قبل الانتخابات كنوع من الحرب الانتخابيه *


*أخي الغالي الخبر صحيح ، ولكنه أعلن الآن ليستفاد منه انتخابياً ، فهو ورقة مخبأة وقد طُرِحَتْ الآن .*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2012)

*منين أعمل شير​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2012)

*أنا رأييى أننا نسأل الجمل ذات نفسه عن مين سبب الموقعة ؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 مايو 2012)

لا والله ورقه انتخابيه؟ ليش هي دماء الشهداء لعبه تحولت الى اوراق انتخابيه المفروض اي  متورط يفضح ويحاسب من زمان مو ينتظرون الانتخابات اذا على كذا كلهم القاتل والساكت عن القاتل وبيده حكم البلد  الكل متورط اشلون المجلس يخبي هذه الحقيقه على الشعب ويخدعهم ويخليهم يصوتون لهم بالاغلبيه؟ ليش مافضحوهم في انتخابات الشعب
الله يرحم الشهداء ويصبر اهاليهم وهم يشوفون اشلون دم عيالهم تحول لورقه تنلعب فيها وقت الحاجه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لا والله ورقه انتخابيه؟ ليش هي دماء الشهداء لعبه تحولت الى اوراق انتخابيه المفروض اي  متورط يفضح ويحاسب من زمان مو ينتظرون الانتخابات اذا على كذا كلهم القاتل والساكت عن القاتل وبيده حكم البلد  الكل متورط اشلون المجلس يخبي هذه الحقيقه على الشعب ويخدعهم ويخليهم يصوتون لهم بالاغلبيه؟ ليش مافضحوهم في انتخابات الشعب
> الله يرحم الشهداء ويصبر اهاليهم وهم يشوفون اشلون دم عيالهم تحول لورقه تنلعب فيها وقت الحاجه


 

لا عاب حلكج! :999:


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2012)

شئ متوقع واظن في ماهو اكثر من هذا 

والايام سوف تكشف لنا الكثيرر


----------



## چاكس (1 يونيو 2012)

*هؤلاء الرعاع يستحقوا الأبادة الجماعية بلا رحمة *


----------



## noraa (1 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعة لو محدش منكم بيتفرج على السى دى هات دى او مشفش فضائح الاخوان يتفرج على قناة الفرعين يوميا تةفيق عكاشة بصراحة ظابططططططططططططططططططططهم


----------

